# Anyone for a quickie?



## Denise1952 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

View attachment 9207


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh dear You would come up with that Me, LOL!!


----------



## Ina (Aug 22, 2014)

Can you imagine offering your hubby a quickie for lunch, he gets ready, and you give him a quiche. :grin:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 22, 2014)

yes, but that's the prankster in me, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hell, I was getting all excited, a rare occasion for me, and you want to feed me a crappy quiche?


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 22, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> Ina & nwlady...it tickles my fancy too...



Hey Carolyn, glad you joined us, if your new, just hadn't met you  My sis sends me these, always has the best ones, LOL denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Hell, I was getting all excited, a rare occasion for me, and you want to feed me a crappy quiche?



Sorry I let you down pappy:lofl:


----------



## Lee (Aug 22, 2014)

Both pictures tickled my funny bone


----------



## romfty (Aug 22, 2014)

He he...........are we all headed that way...........


----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2014)

Coolie:  A quickie in the snow.


----------



## Ina (Aug 22, 2014)

I always thought the snow made things shrink. :dunno:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

Hillarious Denise.. 

Welcome to the forum Carolyn


----------



## Shirley (Aug 22, 2014)

:rofl:


----------

